# Wheezing/moaning?



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

It's not in rhythm with breathing but sounds like a wheeze and a moan. What would this be?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

How is she doing today? It sounds like a respiratory problem. You may need to isolate her and start her on antibiotics. Is she sneezing?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

No. This morning everything sounded normal. I've handled her and she didn't make the noise


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome! I hope she stays that way. 
Good luck.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you! I appreciate your responding


----------

